# Am I a genius or a redneck?



## Chris (Jul 12, 2015)

I want to be able to work in my garage without melting so I came up with this idea. I had a window ac unit laying around that did ok cooling a 600 SF apartment. My garage is 800 SF and I don't want anything permanent yet. What do you think? It takes all of about a minute to put in and pull out if I need to use the one car door for anything.

View attachment ImageUploadedByHome Repair1436744469.928089.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2015)

Btw I already have an attic fan in the garage and I insulated it well before I did the drywall. The only thing not insulated yet is the garage doors. Only because I don't know if I'm going to keep them or get new.


----------



## havasu (Jul 12, 2015)

I think that is a great idea. If you decide to insulate the doors, send him my way since I need to get that done as well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Necessity is the mother of invention, good job, you've passed your "Redneck Exam" you are permitted to move to The South Land at anytime.  :beer:


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 12, 2015)

I like it. You didn't think the door opener would have lifted the AC if you mounted it thru the door? 

Only question I have is there a gap at the top without the door going all the way down?


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2015)

There is about a quarter inch gap at the very top that I can lay a towel across. I made it the same height as the bottom panel which worked out well.

This door doesn't have an opener.


----------



## Chris (Jul 12, 2015)

I can probably put some foam strip in the header and have it deal itself up. I'm gonna let it run tomorrow while I am at work and see how cool it is when I get home. Normally it's in the mid 80's in the garage in the afternoon.


----------



## mmb617 (Jul 18, 2015)

Genius *or* redneck? I'd say both.

Looks like something I'd do, so it has to be a great idea. :rofl:

The only thing I wonder about is how well it works mounted at floor level since cold air tends to sink anyways. Does it adequately cool the air up higher off the floor? Or are your ankles freezing while your head's still hot?

Whether it works or not it's still a good example of thinking outside the box. :


----------



## zannej (Jul 18, 2015)

Have you considered finding a way to rig an automatic gate opener or something to make the bottom part swing in? Is that feasible? You could rig something on the side and have weather seal that goes on doors underneath it and maybe on top of it so it can swing but still seal when its closed. The hinge could be on the side closer to the AC and you could find a way to lock it when you don't want it to open. But, that's just if you want to make it a longer-term solution. Wouldn't want someone to be able to push that in to break in to your garage.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2015)

I have a fan inside that turns the air up. It probably would cool my ankles good.


----------



## zannej (Jul 19, 2015)

LOL! Yeah, the problem with cooling things down low is that the cold air tends to stay lower.
And I just realized a door swinging in would not work, but maybe swinging out. But that might be more of a hassle. Now, if you could find a good spot in an exterior wall-- perhaps on the side, where you could put an AC between the studs, it might be worth it. You could even put a bucket or something outside the back of it to catch any water that drips down-- if there is any water...


----------



## frodo (Jul 19, 2015)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9efgLHgsBmM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9efgLHgsBmM[/ame]


what happened to my post?  is their a post thief around here?

.....I want to report a missing post!!!!!!!!!!


When something like this happens, their is only one thing to do

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_P2aUZJyA&index=2&list=RD9efgLHgsBmM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=de_P2aUZJyA&index=2&list=RD9efgLHgsBmM[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll organize a search and rescue party. &#128110;&#127995;


----------



## nealtw (Jul 19, 2015)

Chris said:


> I can probably put some foam strip in the header and have it deal itself up. I'm gonna let it run tomorrow while I am at work and see how cool it is when I get home. Normally it's in the mid 80's in the garage in the afternoon.



Add a ceiling fan to move the air around.


----------



## frodo (Jul 20, 2015)

you need one of these

3 speed and quite.  i hate a loud fan


----------



## zannej (Jul 20, 2015)

frodo said:


> you need one of these
> 
> 3 speed and quite.  i hate a loud fan



Now I'm thinking about the old fan my late elderly friend had in his workshop. It was huge and worked very well. I wonder what his son did with it when he cleared the shop out...


----------



## frodo (Jul 21, 2015)

call off the search, i found the missing post.  right where i left it.

 tell barney to put his bullet back in his pocket!!!!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 21, 2015)

frodo said:


> call off the search, i found the missing post.  right where i left it.
> 
> tell barney to put his bullet back in his pocket!!!!



Man, I love happy endings...


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2015)

Yeah me too, now where is that message parlor at?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 21, 2015)

Just got raided.....&#128561;


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2015)

Good thing they are on every corner.


----------



## frodo (Jul 22, 2015)

up cho th&#7899;t nhé    Vietnamese   "up for the block, please"


wth does that mean?/


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

frodo said:


> up cho th&#7899;t nhé    Vietnamese   "up for the block, please"
> 
> 
> *wth does that mean*?/



It means, you have just now bought a ticket to Banville.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 22, 2015)

oldognewtrick said:


> It means, you have just now bought a ticket to Banville.


 

Is that a one way ticket?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 22, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> Is that a one way ticket?



That is correct.:beer:


----------



## frodo (Jul 23, 2015)

well,  what i have got to say about that is............

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqyUAtzS_6M"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqyUAtzS_6M[/ame]


----------

